
Show HN: Simple Technique to Audit/Replay All SSH Sessions - cloudposse
https://github.com/cloudposse/sudosh
======
cloudposse
The `sudo` command that ships with most Linux distributions has the native
ability to record and replay entire sessions (both interactive and non-
interactive). The `sudoreplay` command can replay those sessions (even
sessions inside of `vim`).

Using the `sudosh` command as a user's login shell, you can force all sessions
to be recorded. This is especially useful for bastion hosts or production
systems.

